# Probe finds Minn. officer justified in DWI shooting (St. Cloud, Minn.)



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Probe finds Minn. officer justified in DWI shooting 
The Associated Press

St. Cloud, Minn.- The Minnesota Bureau of Criminal Investigation has found St. Cloud, Minn. police officer Patrick Grossback justified in shooting a man during a DWI arrest in downtown St. Cloud in July.

The ruling comes after a three-month investigation.
Criminal charges were filed Monday against Russell Williams, who is charged with obstructing the legal process, fleeing a police officer in a motor vehicle and DWI. Williams will make his first court appearance Nov. 7 in Stearns County.

According to the criminal complaint, Grossback and another St. Cloud officer were arresting Williams for DWI when Williams got into his vehicle and tried to flee. Grossback was pinned in the vehicle while trying to remove Williams.

The complaint says Grossback warned Williams, but Williams drove up over the curb and over a parking meter before Grossback shot him once.








_Copyright 2005 Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten, or redistributed._


----------

